# Which buck do I pick???



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Ok I've been debating with myself for some time now as to which buck I want to buy. I think I need a fresh set of eyes. 
1st one: they were going to keep him but said if I really like him they could repeat the breeding. 

Dam: CH 87 VEVV 3rd place/3rd udder at 2013 ADGA Nationals


Sire: 85VV+

Sires dam: CH 91EEEE 2nd place/2nd udder at 2013 ADGA Nationals

I'll post the other option in a sec.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

2nd choice: LA: 90.9 

Dam:

Sire:

Sires dam:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I like#1 the best


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I like the conformation on the second buck a lot better. The buckling just doesn't look very correct to me. I don't like the udder very well on the second buck's dam though. If it were me, I honestly would pass on both and keep looking.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't like buck #1 or his dam's udder.

Buck #2 is really nice, conformation wise. Dam's udder isn't great, but better then Buck #1's dam's udder.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

The parents of #1 look the best, as #2's mom has kind of posty legs and steep hindquarters, but #2 looks very nice in spite of his ma--another good thing about a bit older of a buck, is that you know how he'll look once he's grown. That said, I wouldn't kick any of them out of the herd, if they were mine.  I have an awesome little buck kid I'd offer you, if it wasn't plain impractical.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I like #2.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

One thing I didn't add was that #2's kids are exceptional conformationally however udder wise they kinda stink...


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

#2's sisters udder is also not satisfactory...


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

#2 is actually #1's dads dad. If that makes sense...


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, if #2 is associated with udders that stink, that rules him out, in my book!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Ok no for both...
Here is another: *B *S *DS

DAM: 1*M *D *DD

SIRE: ANDDA Sue Rucker JuJu Sire winner 
+*B +*S +*DAR 89 VG

SIRES DAM: ARMCH 4*D E 4*M


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Well I like#2 better than #1, but I like#1's parents better.
But I would probably pass on them, if you find something better


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

That one is nice. Could use more power in hindquarters.
Dam looks short bodied, but I think that's because she's soo deep 
I REALLY like his sire though!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

clementegal said:


> #2 is actually #1's dads dad. If that makes sense...


I don't follow.....if #2 is #1's sire, then #2's dam should be #1's sire's dam, right? Those two does don't look like the same doe.....

Unless you want to show the buck, why worry so much about him having perfect confirmation, especially as a buckling? What he is likely to throw as indicated by ancestors and relatives would carry more weight for me if I was in your shoes.

The worst of the best is better than the best of the worst. And you're not even close to looking at the worst either way.:2cents:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't like that doe's udder.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

No #2 is #1's grandsire (sires, sire). You missed a sire! lol


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> No #2 is #1's grandsire (sires, sire). You missed a sire! lol


Yes, I see now. Got it! Thanks.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't like that last one at all. Conformation isn't horrible, but his dam's udder...not good, in my opinion.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Here is my new choices...







Dam: GCH *M VVEE90













Sire:







Sires dam: SGCH top 10 milk test 11' #1210 VVEE90 *M 3*D


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This might be of interest to you. http://kinne.net/heritcht.htm


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

goathiker said:


> This might be of interest to you. http://kinne.net/heritcht.htm


Wow that's really interesting! Thank you so much for sharing-much appreciated


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

He's nice.
Sire got a bit of a weak chine. Dam's udder is really nice, I think. Overall pretty good looking goats


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> He's nice.
> Sire got a bit of a weak chine. Dam's udder is really nice, I think. Overall pretty good looking goats


Weak chine? I'm not seeing it, are you sure it's not just the extra hair on the top of his hips throwing you off ?


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Weak chine? I'm not seeing it, are you sure it's not just the extra hair on the top of his hips throwing you off ?


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I like this buck, I say buy him


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> I like this buck, I say buy him


I like him to! I'm waiting on pics of his from and back feet as well as a pic over the top. I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy him though but like I said I want to make the right decision and not rush into anything! Personally I think he is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I like him too!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Weak chine? I'm not seeing it, are you sure it's not just the extra hair on the top of his hips throwing you off ?


Probably did a bit  I would prefer the chine to be higher and better attached to the withers...just my opinion though, have no idea if that's a real problem or not.

It looks like he got that kind of topline from his dam. It's not real level 

But that young buck you're considering buying is really nice! Topline is definitely improved over sire.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Here are the feet and legs pics I was waiting for. She says they look better when her isn't pulling and in rut.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, really nice! Good even width, good width between hocks, level thurls (as far as I can see) nice spring to ribs.

Does toe out a bit in fore and rear, but nothing really to worry about.

I'd say get him! He's nice


----------

